# Halloween Overload..??



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

I was just looking around the Internet and came across this web page. Supposed to be like the ebay/craigs list for Halloween. http://www.halloweenoverload.com/

everyone might know about this already just thought I would share my findings..lol


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you for the link, the site is pretty cool. Hopefully more people will start using it and build it up. Love the idea of this.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

He's done a great job putting this together. A great haunter and prop builder as well.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Bobzilla, is that your fantastic mermaid????


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Bobzilla, is that your fantastic mermaid????


Yup! I see her! She came out great!


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Thanks!!!!*


----------



## Petronilla (Jan 18, 2012)

Wonderful!!!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Cool!!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Bobzilla, is that your fantastic mermaid????


I see lots of bob's props on there.The mermaid I don't think is his.The one I see looks like the figi mermaid.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> I see lots of bob's props on there.The mermaid I don't think is his.The one I see looks like the figi mermaid.


It's in there. Go to the second page of static props. It's the zombie mermaid figurehead.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks 



debbie5 said:


> Yup! I see her! She came out great!


----------

